# Safety Gear



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jul 24, 2011)

What do you guys wear or carry when cutting ? Wondering what extras or unique items are used by other AS members
For me stags and bobs and a good pair of jack straps and brain bucket (buds are tied to the suspension.) are mandatory for all day logging work. Either caulks or fire boots are use for foot safety .The three safety devices that I will not cut with out are a whistle and my cell phone and a first aid kit. I always have a pair of chaps on hand for days when I do solo work,I tell someone I trust my plans for the day.


----------



## Samlock (Jul 24, 2011)

For all the rednecks out there, cutting or not, contraceptives. Please, remember, wear them _all_ the time!


----------



## Gologit (Jul 24, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> What do you guys wear or carry when cutting ? Wondering what extras or unique items are used by other AS members
> For me stags and bobs and a good pair of jack straps and brain bucket (buds are tied to the suspension.) are mandatory for all day logging work. Either caulks or fire boots are use for foot safety .The three safety devices that I will not cut with out are a whistle and my cell phone and a first aid kit. I always have a pair of chaps on hand for days when I do solo work,I tell someone I trust my plans for the day.


 

Okay...you win the wannabe logger indecipherable language award for the day. Please explain what _stags, bobs_ and _jackstraps_ are. I think I know what you mean by _buds_ but doesn't wearing them in your suspension make them greasy, soggy, and hard to smoke?

And please quit wearing your chaps on your hand when you do _solo work_. They'll probably cause irritation to sensitive parts of your body.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 24, 2011)

Have another cup of coffee Bob, could be a long day.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 24, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Have another cup of coffee Bob, could be a long day.


 
 Yup.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 24, 2011)

Hee hee
You can carry on without me, my day is about to end.

With any luck, I'll be moving across the street to a daytime job.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 24, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Hee hee
> You can carry on without me, my day is about to end.
> 
> With any luck, I'll be moving across the street to a daytime job.




Sounds good. Keep us informed.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 24, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> What do you guys wear or carry when cutting ? Wondering what extras or unique items are used by other AS members
> For me stags and bobs and a good pair of jack straps and brain bucket (buds are tied to the suspension.) are mandatory for all day logging work. Either caulks or fire boots are use for foot safety .The three safety devices that I will not cut with out are a whistle and my cell phone and a first aid kit. I always have a pair of chaps on hand for days when I do solo work,I tell someone I trust my plans for the day.


 
Benedryl if you get stung by hornets or Wasps it slows down the swelling.If you get stung by a large amount of them you better have some.Man I hate them damn suckers!


----------



## slowp (Jul 24, 2011)

You also need a forester there to point out the stump pull and say, "It is a good thing this is not a scaled sale."


----------



## Gologit (Jul 24, 2011)

slowp said:


> You also need a forester there to point out the stump pull and say, "It is a good thing this is not a scaled sale."


 
Uh huh...and then you get the "look" from the faller. And maybe a saw handed to you with the invitation to try it yourself. Mostly what you get, offering advice after the fact, is ignored.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 24, 2011)

Roma said:


> I always have a ziplock full of gummi bears with me. They make a great snack, and if you happen to lose your earplugs you can shove them into your ears.


 
But you don't eat those, right? Unless you get really hungry later?


----------



## slowp (Jul 24, 2011)

Another statement or question, "Are you sure it won't hit the road and that culvert?"


----------



## Gologit (Jul 24, 2011)

slowp said:


> Another statement or question, "Are you sure it won't hit the road and that culvert?"


 
LOL.. and the answer is always "nope, I can swing it". And then, after the dust settles..."well, maybe it's not as bad as it looks. We'll get a Cat in here to push the bank back up and I think we can straighten that culvert lip with a cheater bar. Damn wind, anyway."


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 24, 2011)

The chaps I have (two), which I and other guys have worn, have about 3 or 4 small cuts from chainsaws in them. And when these cuts occurred, I or the other person wearing them were not planning on cutting our legs that day, so good thing we were wearing them! (I and anyone working with me *always* wear chaps.)

Then my hard hats have a few assorted dings and scratches in them. Never had anything heavy fall on them, but have been walking along and my head hit low branches, etc. So hard hats have saved my head a few times.

And I can't live without a full face shield. Keeps the sawdust out of my mouth/eyes when bucking. Not fun to be out in the middle of nowhere and get something in your eye! (Using a long 32" bar, cutting low on ground so bar angled up, then wind blowing sawdust up toward me.)

Then when watching TV or listening to the stereo, I like the volume low. Probably because I always use ear protection when using loud equipment. I can still hear quite well.

In my truck: Required fire equipment (shovel, water, fire extinguisher). First aid kit, survival kit, blanket/heavy coat, basic tools, duct tape and bailing wire (can save your a$$ with truck breakdowns), air horn, CB radio and cell phone.


----------



## slowp (Jul 24, 2011)

Gologit said:


> LOL.. and the answer is always "nope, I can swing it". And then, after the dust settles..."well, maybe it's not as bad as it looks. We'll get a Cat in here to push the bank back up and I think we can straighten that culvert lip with a cheater bar. Damn wind, anyway."



Up here, it goes, "Maybe So and So can hook it with the corner of the blade on the cat and put it back." Never do any manual work when a piece of equipment is soon to be delivered.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jul 24, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Okay...you win the wannabe logger indecipherable language award for the day. Please explain what _stags, bobs_ and _jackstraps_ are. I think I know what you mean by _buds_ but doesn't wearing them in your suspension make them greasy, soggy, and hard to smoke?
> 
> And please quit wearing your chaps on your hand when you do _solo work_. They'll probably cause irritation to sensitive parts of your body.


 
Well for some one who claims to be a logger you just proved your the poser and a wannabe logger. You know nothing of logging industry from this kinda post . I am not the wannabe after seeing this post  :confused2:


----------



## madhatte (Jul 24, 2011)

I just roll in there in my boots, reeking of confidence. That usually does it.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jul 24, 2011)

lone wolf said:


> Benedryl if you get stung by hornets or Wasps it slows down the swelling.If you get stung by a large amount of them you better have some.Man I hate them damn suckers!


 
Yes antihistamine is very important were one comes in close contact with mother natures little pain army.


----------



## dave k (Jul 24, 2011)

HBRN you truly deserve every bad comment made about you and what you say, you have no idea how to conduct yourself in open company and I find myself sickened by your waffle and lies. 
Metals seems to know something about who you really are and that you may have some "problems" well if that is the case I do not wish to seem rude but you need to be supervised in a more strict manner.
Thankyou for the neg rep HBRN !!!! at last a reaction to a hit nerve ?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 24, 2011)

Speaking for me..

First and foremost: My wits. 

(Never go into the woods with something taking up most of your thoughts, like a bad marriage, or sick kid. You'll get hurt.)

Second; My hardhat with ear muffins and screen.

Beyond that, a sharp saw and old number 7...(JD 648D)

I AM a logger, and I have no idea what most of what HBRN posted is besides calk boots. East coast west coast logging is night and day different for the greatest part.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 24, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Well for some one who claims to be a logger you just proved your the poser and a wannabe logger. You know nothing of logging industry from this kinda post . I am not the wannabe after seeing this post  :confused2:


 
Sssssshhhhhh...don't tell my boss. He's been known to get a little grouchy about stuff like that.


----------



## Joe46 (Jul 24, 2011)

There is a reason why the V I is on my ignore list. My thinking is if nobody ever replies to his nonsense maybe then he'll fade into the sunset.


----------



## Rounder (Jul 24, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Uh huh...and then you get the "look" from the faller. And maybe a saw handed to you with the invitation to try it yourself. Mostly what you get, offering advice after the fact, is ignored.


 
The saw hand-off is also works well with chokersettersumpkin2:


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 24, 2011)

You know you really screwed up when an ancient landingman disses your work.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm a little shocked, nobody mentioned TP, a lot of people think you can wipe your ass with a leaf but they're not real absorbent. I remember all of Dad's and Uncle Boyd's flannel shirts used to be pocketless, tailless, and shortsleeved


----------



## Humptulips (Jul 24, 2011)

Ok, my curiosity is getting the best of me. What the heck are stags, bobs, jackstraps and buds?

Around here stags used to be a term used to describe a kind of slipover you put on your caulks to protect a floor after work without removing your caulks. Haven't seen any in years. My Dad used to have a set.

Are you the only one who uses these terms?

Personally when I'm cutting I wear a tin hat, caulks and a pair of gloves. And before you think nasty thoughts that is in addition to the clothes I wear riding to work.


----------



## Humptulips (Jul 24, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> I'm a little shocked, nobody mentioned TP, a lot of people think you can wipe your ass with a leaf but they're not real absorbent. I remember all of Dad's and Uncle Boyd's flannel shirts used to be pocketless, tailless, and shortsleeved



Don't need it. Lots of good moss in the rainforest.:biggrin:


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 24, 2011)

Humptulips said:


> Don't need it. Lots of good moss in the rainforest.:biggrin:


 
moss sounds pretty soft and fluffy, we happen to be a little short on rainforest around here tho


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jul 24, 2011)

Stagged Or Bobbed Clothing Defined:

Pants and Shirts whose cuffs are removed and length shortened to facilitate unrestricted movement for working and escaping from entanglements.
Pins is the old school way of saying caulked boots.


----------



## Rounder (Jul 24, 2011)

Yep, ####-tickets are what we call them Jake. Never go over the hill without paper or water. Never #### in your own strip either. If ya got a whiny choker setter, #### on a log directly above the easiest point to slide the nub of a choker under.

I need help...


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jul 24, 2011)

mtsamloggit said:


> Yep, ####-tickets are what we call them Jake. Never go over the hill without paper or water. Never #### in your own strip either. If ya got a whiny choker setter, #### on a log directly above the easiest point to slide the nub of a choker under.
> 
> I need help...


 
:hmm3grin2orange: :msp_thumbsup: Done that one or twice:yoyo:


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 24, 2011)

mtsamloggit said:


> Yep, ####-tickets are what we call them Jake. Never go over the hill without paper or water. Never #### in your own strip either. If ya got a whiny choker setter, #### on a log directly above the easiest point to slide the nub of a choker under.
> 
> I need help...


 
Nice, or maybe right next to the tree where they're going to slip the nubbin under and carefully conceal it with some ferns and whatnot, or maybe try to get creative with hip movement and duck walking and try to crap your initials on a log kindof like Zorro


----------



## Humptulips (Jul 25, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Stagged Or Bobbed Clothing Defined:
> 
> Pants and Shirts whose cuffs are removed and length shortened to facilitate unrestricted movement for working and escaping from entanglements.
> Pins is the old school way of saying caulked boots.



I know well what it is to stag off your pants. Never heard 'em called stags and certainly not bobs.
Must be a secret on what jackstraps and buds are.
Never heard pins before either.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jul 25, 2011)

Jack Straps are suspenders.


----------



## Cedar Ed (Jul 25, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Stagged Or Bobbed Clothing Defined:
> 
> Pants and Shirts whose cuffs are removed and length shortened to facilitate unrestricted movement for working and escaping from entanglements.
> Pins is the old school way of saying caulked boots.


 
This is some educational stuff.





C.A.D.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jul 25, 2011)

Stags and bobs can save a life and or a limb. My buddy got jiggered by a haul line back and his stagged pants ripped and enabled him escaped from being maimed or killed.Buds are preform push in ear protection.


----------



## dave k (Jul 25, 2011)

So HBRN what other gems do you have this morning ?
I think you should change your name to " lucky " as I've never heard of someone having so many close calls or be involved in so many ! What with preaching and saw building how do you manage it all ?


----------



## Cedar Ed (Jul 25, 2011)

oUT In my neck of the Woods we call hearing protetion ear plugs.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 25, 2011)

Humptulips said:


> I know well what it is to stag off your pants. Never heard 'em called stags and certainly not bobs.
> Must be a secret on what jackstraps and buds are.
> Never heard pins before either.


 
Me either and I've been in the woods a bit. Maybe it's a secret language. Or maybe somebody found a glossary of old logging terms, really archaic ones, and adopted them as his own.

I _do_ remember suspenders being called galluses and calk boots being referred to as shoes but pants and shirts were always called pants and shirts.

Down here if you ask somebody for some buds they're likely to include rolling paper with them.


----------



## DangerTree (Jul 25, 2011)

Mostly I wear flip flops, Hawaii shorts, Ray Bans or a Lone Ranger eye mask and a Tilly hat. If the bugs are bad I just don't shower for a few days that usually works. I know it keeps my wife away. Oh and spurs that jingle jangle jingle. I have some rope too I use that to tie my client to a tree if they don't pay. That's where the Lone Ranger eye mask comes in.


----------



## slowp (Jul 25, 2011)

Ear buds are Ipod ear thingies. Or the dog next door is a Bud. Or beer. Or something to change your mood.

I was thinking that a jackstrap might be a bastardization for jockstrap? 

Humptulips, our moss has ash in it! Don't try that here.

Also, it didn't work for my weight loss program to have to walk through the chaser outhouse in the woods. And he tried so hard. Then one day, the yarder moved to a setting in his former outhouse, and things changed.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jul 25, 2011)

Around here stag is a verb not a noun. Why all the funny spelling of corks the stores back in the day had "no corks allowed " signs sometimes the hardware stores had no caulk [yes I know its the proper spelling]


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Jul 25, 2011)

so, on average, big timber men have big caulks?

*there's got to be a t-shirt/bumper sticker in there somewhere...


----------



## wyk (Jul 25, 2011)

Cedarkerf said:


> Around here stag is a verb not a noun. Why all the funny spelling of corks the stores back in the day had "no corks allowed " signs sometimes the hardware stores had no caulk [yes I know its the proper spelling]


 
Skybergs Hardware in Willamina has that sign.


----------



## Humptulips (Jul 25, 2011)

slowp said:


> Ear buds are Ipod ear thingies. Or the dog next door is a Bud. Or beer. Or something to change your mood.
> 
> I was thinking that a jackstrap might be a bastardization for jockstrap?
> 
> ...



I noticed when I worked up by Morton there was a lack of good quality moss. You really need to be in vine maple country to be sure of a good supply of natural TP.


----------



## Greystoke (Jul 25, 2011)

Humptulips said:


> I noticed when I worked up by Morton there was a lack of good quality moss. You really need to be in vine maple country to be sure of a good supply of natural TP.


 
You just want to make sure and not get the moss from Hemlock...Pat and I know of a guy...LOL...that got hemlock poisoning from that!


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jul 25, 2011)

tarzanstree said:


> You just want to make sure and not get the moss from Hemlock...Pat and I know of a guy...LOL...that got hemlock poisoning from that!


Funny we have a neighbor who warned me not to get Hemlocksawdust chips in your mouth because its deadly made me laugh.


----------



## slowp (Jul 25, 2011)

Cedarkerf said:


> Funny we have a neighbor who warned me not to get Hemlocksawdust chips in your mouth because its deadly made me laugh.


 
Maybe that's what is wrong....

The _Tree Of Heaven _was icky. Don't inhale or ingest those chips. :eat:


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 25, 2011)

wyk said:


> Skybergs Hardware in Willamina has that sign.


 
There's a place not far from here called Happy's Inn that has a big sign on the front that says "no pistols or calk boots!"


----------



## wowzers (Jul 25, 2011)

mtsamloggit said:


> Yep, ####-tickets are what we call them Jake. Never go over the hill without paper or water. Never #### in your own strip either. If ya got a whiny choker setter, #### on a log directly above the easiest point to slide the nub of a choker under.
> 
> I need help...


 
First time that was to happen to me I would be packing the saw's crummy handles with a ripe turd. Don't get mad get even.


----------



## Rounder (Jul 25, 2011)

wowzers said:


> First time that was to happen to me I would be packing the saw's crummy handles with a ripe turd. Don't get mad get even.


 
Lol, I've never done it, but it was done to me a few times. I broke in on chokers, and did that gig for a few years. Somebody always had to screw with me. I wasn't even a whiny hooker. 
Best not to start feech wars. You end up with a fecological disaster site.


----------



## wowzers (Jul 25, 2011)

mtsamloggit said:


> Lol, I've never done it, but it was done to me a few times. I broke in on chokers, and did that gig for a few years. Somebody always had to screw with me. I wasn't even a whiny hooker.
> Best not to start feech wars. You end up with a fecological disaster site.


 

I agree, I'm all for some jokes, but fecological disasters aren't good for anyone:msp_ohmy:. Having a cutter that has hooked makes a big difference when it comes time for having lift trees.


----------



## Rounder (Jul 25, 2011)

wowzers said:


> I agree, I'm all for some jokes, but fecological disasters aren't good for anyone:msp_ohmy:. Having a cutter that has hooked makes a big difference when it comes time for having lift trees.


 
For sure. I think the only reason I got the job I have now is because I payed my dues in the rigging and sat in the yarder seat. I'm not the greatest faller to ever walk the earth by a long shot, but I respect what the guys in the brush do, and I'm careful not to #### 'em.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 25, 2011)

I know the cable well enough. Even tie a knot in an arch line?


----------



## OregonSawyer (Jul 25, 2011)

Randy, every tree in the pictures you post are what would be considered "big" logs now. I am waiting for one generous day when you just unload an entire volume of your collection onto here so that I can "oooh" and "ahhhh" for an hour instead of your one pic teasers we're used to. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## bitzer (Jul 26, 2011)

####, Randys swinging his big wood around again. 


I would have caught up with this thread sooner, but those damn snoz-wangers and vermicious kinids are a ##### to do battle with. Especially when I forget my bucks, jims, hose hangers, snoodles, and head bucket.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 26, 2011)

bitzer said:


> ####, Randys swinging his big wood around again.
> 
> 
> I would have caught up with this thread sooner, but those damn snoz-wangers and vermicious kinids are a ##### to do battle with. Especially when I forget my bucks, jims, hose hangers, snoodles, and head bucket.


 
especially when you leave your geegaws, jerridoos, fooforaws, whistle whompers, slimmy cats, and husketoons at the house in the morning cause you're in a hurry


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 26, 2011)

One time I dropped my kankatrine in the leaves, about busted my frinkle before I found it!


----------



## madhatte (Jul 26, 2011)

That's always when your thromdibulator goes _borshhhhht_.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 27, 2011)

Funny stuff. HBRN is going to be busy for a week finding definitions for all those terms you guys used. 

I'm headed for the woods. Gotta practice my posing and wannabe-ing. I just wish I disn't have to get up so damn early to do it.


----------



## slangegger (Jul 27, 2011)

The worst 4 letter word on this site...."HRBN"


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Jul 27, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Funny stuff. HBRN is going to be busy for a week finding definitions for all those terms you guys used.
> 
> I'm headed for the woods. Gotta practice my posing and wannabe-ing. I just wish I disn't have to get up so damn early to do it.


 
LOL poser....


----------



## wyk (Jul 27, 2011)

slangegger said:


> The worst 4 letter word on this site...."HRBN"


 
That's "H*BR*N!". Yer lucky he didn't come by and correct you and then give you a:


----------



## dave k (Jul 27, 2011)

Yes being a wannabe is tough work, my snoodles are black and my ballytaps are badly worn and to top it all I've just run the loader out of derv so an hour later and still can't get it going ! dam air !!


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 27, 2011)

Anyone got a spare fribblefile handle, I snapped mine off at the thumb guard.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 27, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Anyone got a spare fribblefile handle, I snapped mine off at the thumb guard.


 
That got the Balluster flange or no?


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 27, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> That got the Balluster flange or no?


 
No, it is of the stringless variety. while everyone knows how tough it is to use a dull fribble, a loose fribble is a danger to itself and others. the problem is, the tension tool, know as a one-way, non-adjustable folding rachet, are fitted to each fribble and are not inter-changeable. Since the demise of the fribble Company, there are loose fribbles in use everywhere, beware the loose fribble, a sudden loss of traction can lead to excessive plunger wear and we all know what that means.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 27, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> No, it is of the stringless variety. while everyone knows how tough it is to use a dull fribble, a loose fribble is a danger to itself and others. the problem is, *the tension tool, know as a one-way, non-adjustable folding rachet, are fitted to each fribble and are not inter-changeable. Since the demise of the fribble Company*, there are loose fribbles in use everywhere, beware the loose fribble, a sudden loss of traction can lead to excessive plunger wear and we all know what that means.


 
oh hell yeah
wait, are we talking about 6 point Mac-T suspensions?


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Jul 27, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> oh hell yeah
> wait, are we talking about 6 point Mac-T suspensions?


 
no, the 11 point... get with the program man...


----------



## mifirewoodguy (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm not a true logger like most of you guys but we do log on a smaller scale, when Im cutting or any of my employees, its chaps always,ear protection,eye protection(either face shield or safety glasses) steel toes boots, we always have a first aid kit handy and a water bottle.


----------



## madhatte (Jul 27, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> a loose fribble is a danger to itself and others


 
Uggh, I know what you mean. I've had SUCH Frouble With Fribbles, you just wouldn't believe.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jul 27, 2011)

Never fill the side rod's lunch box with bar oil... it's bad for your health... ask me how I know... 

Now back in mamby-pamby-land...

I love cats that can claim all this BS from a keyboard... 

Gary


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 28, 2011)

GASoline71 said:


> Never fill the side rod's lunch box with bar oil... it's bad for your health... ask me how I know...
> 
> Now back in mamby-pamby-land...
> 
> ...



This, Sir, is no BS at all


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 28, 2011)

Someone find out where this guy lives, we could hold a fund raiser to have a pi take photos, then we can put them on here and tell the God Father of timber falling and all other aspects of logging to kick rocks. .


----------



## Samlock (Jul 29, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Funny stuff. HBRN is going to be busy for a week finding definitions for all those terms you guys used.
> 
> I'm headed for the woods. Gotta practice my posing and wannabe-ing. I just wish I disn't have to get up so damn early to do it.



Bob, do you mind me asking, just _how_ early you do fire up? If I get the time zones right, I calculate you must wake up just after midnight.

I pull to fire 3-4 o'clock in the morning. That's early enough to make my non-logging friends to think I'm crazy. I know some fellows up here start in the summer in the evening and finish early in the morning. You can basically do that here, because there is sunlight through whole night.

Now it's Friday. My week is already done. I hope you all get out of the woods safe, whatever gears you wear or not, and have a good weekend.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 29, 2011)

Samlock said:


> Bob, do you mind me asking, just _how_ early you do fire up? If I get the time zones right, I calculate you must wake up just after midnight.
> 
> I pull to fire 3-4 o'clock in the morning. That's early enough to make my non-logging friends to think I'm crazy. I know some fellows up here start in the summer in the evening and finish early in the morning. You can basically do that here, because there is sunlight through whole night.
> 
> Now it's Friday. My week is already done. I hope you all get out of the woods safe, whatever gears you wear or not, and have a good weekend.


 
What I'm doing each particular day and how far I have to drive to work dictates what time I get up. If I'm falling I usually get to sleep in 'til two or sometimes even three in the morning. Most of my falling work is within a two hour drive from my house and we don't start work until it's light enough to see. We work six and a half hours...usually. I usually get home around three or four in the afternoon, work on the saws, sharpen some chains, and unwind. Easy hours.

If I'm running a loader I may have to get up at midnite or even earlier. Loading starts at four and, since everything keys on getting the first round of trucks loaded early, you can't be late. The farthest I'm driving right now to run loader is two hours. Any more than that and I usually camp out. The loader works all day sorting and decking logs and loading trucks 'til the late afternoon. A 12 hour work day is normal and sixteen hours days are not unusual. A lot of loader operators camp out.

Occasionally I drive truck and those days run between twelve and sixteen hours.

If I'm doing some of my contract work, falling roadside snags for the county, I get to really sleep in. Those guys don't like to start work before seven and since I have a crew of them with me all day for traffic control and such I can't start without them. I've threatened to, though.

See now why retirement is looking very good indeed? 45 years of those kind of hours is probably enough.


----------



## paccity (Jul 29, 2011)

Gologit said:


> What I'm doing each particular day and how far I have to drive to work dictates what time I get up. If I'm falling I usually get to sleep in 'til two or sometimes even three in the morning. Most of my falling work is within a two hour drive from my house and we don't start work until it's light enough to see. We work six and a half hours...usually. I usually get home around three or four in the afternoon, work on the saws, sharpen some chains, and unwind. Easy hours.
> 
> If I'm running a loader I may have to get up at midnite or even earlier. Loading starts at four and, since everything keys on getting the first round of trucks loaded early, you can't be late. The farthest I'm driving right now to run loader is two hours. Any more than that and I usually camp out. The loader works all day sorting and decking logs and loading trucks 'til the late afternoon. A 12 hour work day is normal and sixteen hours days are not unusual. A lot of loader operators camp out.
> 
> ...


 yup, runnin iron makes for a long day.


----------



## Samlock (Jul 30, 2011)

Gologit said:


> See now why retirement is looking very good indeed? 45 years of those kind of hours is probably enough.



45 years of _anything_ is enough. Except politics. They keep hanging on forever until they get elected out or killed or caught red handed.

Operators do long hours. I'm glad I have avoided that. Now as I'm on the forest management, I do 8-10 hours. In a falling job 6-7 saw running hours is just fine.

Well, Bob, I think you're one of the few. Loggers used to wear out early. They considered a 50 years old fellow all done. My mentor died after 36 years in the age of 52. I think a reasonable pension plan is a safety gear too.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 4, 2011)

Samlock said:


> Well, Bob, I think you're one of the few. Loggers used to wear out early. They considered a 50 years old fellow all done. My mentor died after 36 years in the age of 52. I think a reasonable pension plan is a safety gear too.


 
I was ready to hang it up at fifty, too. My wife, my kids, and my creditors didn't quite see that as a good idea. 

But you're right...you age fast in this business. If accidents don't get you just the abnormal wear and tear on your body will eventually slow you down. When that happens you learn the true meaning of "work smarter, not harder". I know a few guys in their sixties who still log everyday...and a couple in their seventies too. They don't move as fast as they used to but they make every move productive...and smooth. When you watch you'll think at first that not much is getting done because there's none of that frantic flailing about that seems to be the trademark of younger workers. But if you watch closely you'll see that there's a tremendous amount of work getting done in a very short period of time. And done right, too. That's the mark of a real pro.

A couple of years ago I worked on a crew where I was the youngest guy. My falling partner was two years older than me, the guy on the loader was seventy something and the Cat-skinner was probably darn near 80. They referred to me as "the kid". Good crew. And the lunch time stories were the best I've ever heard.


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 5, 2011)

Man I hate getting up early! 05:00 is no problem but anything earlier and I just have a mental block against it. I worked for an old man who used to milk several small herds each morning. He used to get up between 01:30 and 03:30 so he could get the milk to the creamery on time. I could never have done that. I would rather sleep in my truck at the jobsite than get up before 05:00. 

My dad used to get us up at 04:30 to go duck hunting and as much as I loved it I hated sitting in a frozen duck blind for an hour in the dark. Oh and I am an early to bed type also.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 5, 2011)

2dogs said:


> Man I hate getting up early! 05:00 is no problem but anything earlier and I just have a mental block against it. I worked for an old man who used to milk several small herds each morning. He used to get up between 01:30 and 03:30 so he could get the milk to the creamery on time. I could never have done that. I would rather sleep in my truck at the jobsite than get up before 05:00.
> 
> My dad used to get us up at 04:30 to go duck hunting and as much as I loved it I hated sitting in a frozen duck blind for an hour in the dark. Oh and I am an early to bed type also.


 

5:00 in the morning is *not* early. 5:00 in the morning is *not* when you get out of *bed*. 5:00 in the morning is when you get out of your *pickup*, in the woods, and start getting your day going. Unless you're the loader operator...in which case you get out of your pickup at four in the morning.

5:00 in the morning. Sheeeeesh.


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 5, 2011)

You can't cut em in the dark now.


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 5, 2011)

Gologit said:


> 5:00 in the morning is *not* early. 5:00 in the morning is *not* when you get out of *bed*. 5:00 in the morning is when you get out of your *pickup*, in the woods, and start getting your day going. Unless you're the loader operator...in which case you get out of your pickup at four in the morning.
> 
> 5:00 in the morning. Sheeeeesh.


 
Remind me never to go to a GTG you organise!

We had an incident yesterday where one guy didn't show up at the yard to meet me at 07:30. When he showed up at the jobsite about 08:00 the boss told me by cell phone to fire him. This was the first time the guy was late in over a year of employment so I was able to talk him down. The boss was running late too.


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 5, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> What do you guys wear or carry when cutting ? Wondering what extras or unique items are used by other AS members
> For me stags and bobs and a good pair of jack straps and brain bucket (buds are tied to the suspension.) are mandatory for all day logging work. Either caulks or fire boots are use for foot safety .The three safety devices that I will not cut with out are a whistle and my cell phone and a first aid kit. I always have a pair of chaps on hand for days when I do solo work,I tell someone I trust my plans for the day.


 
Today I waded out to a small island to cut most of the trees growing on it. It took 2 hours of cutting with 2 guys on land pulling the brush across the river to chip it. I wore jungle boots, old nomex fire pants, a t-shirt and a hard hat and mesh glasses. The water wasn't much more than a foot deep so I didn't wear the PFD that I set out the night before but forgot anyway. No bobs or stags, no pins or jackstraps. I like those old terms, never heard them before.

Here is a pic from today 8/5/11. I just finished brushing the small island and I'm about to wade back to land.







As a kid on the ranch I only had a denim jacket for warmth. Later on when I was about 13 I added a hooded sweat shirt under my jacket. BTW I got a new jacket every year just before deer season so riding around in the jeep in the dark at 04:30 was not quite so miserable. I hated those early mornings too Bob. Anyway I never heard that denim jacket called a jacket, only a jumper.


----------



## Sport Faller (Aug 6, 2011)

2dogs said:


> Remind me never to go to a GTG you organise!
> 
> We had an incident yesterday where one guy didn't show up at the yard to meet me at 07:30. When he showed up at the jobsite about 08:00 the boss told me by cell phone to fire him. This was the first time the guy was late in over a year of employment so I was able to talk him down. The boss was running late too.


 
Jesus, do you by chance work for Mr. Burns from The Simpsons. If he's a half hour late in his first week there, cut his ass loose, it's probably a good forecast for the future, but if he's been there for a year just bark him out or make him to some laborious menial task (my usual punishment for throwing things at people when I worked at the barrel factory  ) or even just let it slide, it aint that big of a deal


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 6, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> Jesus, do you by chance work for Mr. Burns from The Simpsons. If he's a half hour late in his first week there, cut his ass loose, it's probably a good forecast for the future, but if he's been there for a year just bark him out or make him to some laborious menial task (my usual punishment for throwing things at people when I worked at the barrel factory  ) or even just let it slide, it aint that big of a deal


 
Our entire existance, our day to day job is laborious menial labor. Cutting trees and dragging brush. Work IS punishment.


----------



## Sport Faller (Aug 6, 2011)

2dogs said:


> Our entire existance, our day to day job is laborious menial labor. Cutting trees and dragging brush. Work IS punishment.


 
Yeah, but I'm talking about real nasty stuff that doesn't really even need to be done, stuff where the punish-ee knows that there's no damn point to what they're doing

at the barrel factory I used to have to "spin chips" (usually after throwing balled up rubber gloves or 1/2" barrel nubs at people), they had a machine that looked like a giant steel washing machine. If you got in trouble you had to spend several hours lifting armfulls of sharp assed, greasy, oily chips from the rifler and barrel drills into a basket inside this machine to drain the oil and recycle it. After it spun for 2 songs on the radio, the brake was broken, you had to take a length of 2x4 and jam it between the wall of the machine and the spinning basket to slow the basket enough to stop it by hand. The basket was going fast enough that your 2x4 was smoking like a chimney by the time it slowed down


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 6, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> Yeah, but I'm talking about real nasty stuff that doesn't really even need to be done, stuff where the punish-ee knows that there's no damn point to what they're doing
> 
> at the barrel factory I used to have to "spin chips" (usually after throwing balled up rubber gloves or 1/2" barrel nubs at people), they had a machine that looked like a giant steel washing machine. If you got in trouble you had to spend several hours lifting armfulls of sharp assed, greasy, oily chips from the rifler and barrel drills into a basket inside this machine to drain the oil and recycle it. After it spun for 2 songs on the radio, the brake was broken, you had to take a length of 2x4 and jam it between the wall of the machine and the spinning basket to slow the basket enough to stop it by hand. The basket was going fast enough that your 2x4 was smoking like a chimney by the time it slowed down


 
Hhmm. Well we hire a contractor (Labor Ready) to do the really nasty stuff like cleaning up "homeless" campsites and picking up used needles. There isn't anything so nasty that we all don't pitch in and fix. I'll have to think up something over the weekend.


----------



## Sport Faller (Aug 6, 2011)

2dogs said:


> Hhmm. Well we hire a contractor (Labor Ready) to do the really nasty stuff like cleaning up "homeless" campsites and picking up used needles. There isn't anything so nasty that we all don't pitch in and fix. I'll have to think up something over the weekend.


 
You could go Cool Hand Luke on his ass, just make him dig a giant hole and then fill it back in


----------

